# C- section



## nyyankees (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if a c-section time plays into any type of time concurrancy issues.

I underatns a labor epidural does not play into time concurrancy but wasn't sure about a c-section.

Thanks


----------



## AYCPC (Jun 12, 2009)

As far as I know they both cause problems with time concurrency. Can you direct me where to I can find the information you have on the epidural. I would like to show that to our office manager. Don't know if I really helped or not....:0


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 15, 2009)

AYCPC said:


> As far as I know they both cause problems with time concurrency. Can you direct me where to I can find the information you have on the epidural. I would like to show that to our office manager. Don't know if I really helped or not....:0



YES..WE USE 01967 FOR LABOR EPIDURAL AND IT DOESN'T EFFECT THE TIME. WE HAVE ANESTHESIA SOFTWARE THAT FIGURES IT OUT FOR US.
HOPE THIS HELPS..


----------

